

Show HN: We send live atmosphere data from Android phones to scientists - cryptoz
https://market.android.com/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork&3.0

======
cryptoz
We launched pressureNET 3.0 today, which enables our livestream to Dr. Cliff
Mass at the University of Washington. I'm currently working on the API to let
others query the live data as well. The project is open source and we're
working hard to improve weather prediction by improving data inputs to models.
Here's our 3.0 announcement blog post:

[http://www.cumulonimbus.ca/pressurenet-3-0-sharing-
visualiza...](http://www.cumulonimbus.ca/pressurenet-3-0-sharing-
visualization-research/)

~~~
consultutah
Really cool use of technology. My only question is why doesn't my iPhone have
a barometer? :(

~~~
cryptoz
Thanks! Yeah, the iPhone is tough. I sit on the edge of my seat with baited
breath every time a new iOS device is announced. No luck so far, but I think
it'll happen eventually.

